# Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury; Will Have Surgery On Thursday



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

_*WWE World Heavyweight champion Daniel Bryan will be taking several weeks off due to a neck injury, according to an exclusive report at SEScoops.com.

Bryan is expected to announce the injury on tonight’s episode of WWE RAW.

He will most likely need a minimally-invasive neck “procedure.”

A source who is currently backstage at RAW says he’s been very quiet all day.
*_

Holy crap..Hope he is okay.
I wonder how it happened, damn ever since WM30 life has been a bitch to him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bad News: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*










http://www.sescoops.com/exclusive-daniel-bryan-suffers-neck-injury/

*If the storyline already weren't enough to kill his momentum...*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

http://www.sescoops.com/exclusive-daniel-bryan-suffers-neck-injury/



> WWE World Heavyweight champion Daniel Bryan will be taking several weeks off due to a neck injury. Bryan is expected to announce the injury on tonight’s episode of WWE RAW.
> 
> Bryan will most likely need a minimally-invasive neck “procedure.” If it goes well, he could be back in time for the June 1st WWE Payback pay-per-view in Chicago. Otherwise, he’ll be back by Money in the Bank.
> 
> ...


Sucks if true. He's had some bad luck since he won the title.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*

Wow, Kane marks may giggle now.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Thanks, Brie Bella.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

How'd he suffer it?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*

Well that sucks!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



xdoomsayerx said:


> How'd he suffer it?


No idea, no news has been surfaced yet.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wonder what did the neck injury


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*

I'm not a fan, but I'm sorry to hear this. This will really hurt Raw in the short term.


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Think they'll make him drop the belt tonight?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*

Jesus Bryan just can't catch a break.


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Damn things just aren't going his way. I wonder how the show will be without him.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Would suck if so. For him, and also for the product but who really cares about that when another man's health is on the line? I hope he bounces back alright.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Oh fuck dont tell me Kane is going to be champ.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Supposedly he was attacked by an assailant who was using a shovel and hit Bryan in his neck.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Comp85t said:


> Damn things just aren't going his way. I wonder how the show will be without him.


With payback right round the corner it couldn't have happened at a worse time.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Kane for new champ!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Kane for new champ!


How do they run a show + PPV'S without there being a title/champion involved?


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Bad News Yoshi said:


> With payback right round the corner it couldn't have happened at a worse time.


Ya this is just crazy. Time off for his wedding, the make a wish boy dies, dad dies, shitty storyline, all these rumors about his momentum. And now an injury.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit. I knew they should have stopped that son of a bitch Kane. He was out of control and hurt Bryan with the Tombstone.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Best piece of news of the last 4-5 months.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Fuck will the world title be vacant?


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Sometimes I wonder if Vince is reaping what he has sowed or maye Triple H is.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Bryan via satellite for the next few weeks then?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



xdoomsayerx said:


> How'd he suffer it?


It was those three piledrivers from THE DEMON KANE! :cole3


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

The sun is setting for Mr Danielson it would seem.

Seriously, Cena probably dared him to bench 100lbs and his arms gave out.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

So after running away from Kane last week, he'll get the shit kicked out of him this week to be written off. 

Zach Ryder v 2.0

Moral of the story - don't get over in spite of the booking. Wwe claims they want their talent to get themselves over, but really they want loyal, mute footsoldiers who take what are given and offer no opinion and don't strive to be higher up the card.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

:floyd1


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

He's going to get zigglere'd out of his title and momentum


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Comp85t said:


> Ya this is just crazy. Time off for his wedding, the make a wish boy dies, dad dies, shitty storyline, all these rumors about his momentum. And now an injury.


----------



## Count Duckula (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



sheepgonewild said:


> Think they'll make him drop the belt tonight?


Kayfabe wise I suppose they'd have to after what Stephanie said last week about stripping him of the title if he didn't compete then again its the WWE so continuity might not matter.

Looks like Vacant might get another glorious title run.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Bad luck Bryan...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



BarneyArmy said:


> Fuck will the world title be vacant?


If that happens a tournament to crown a new champ at payback would be awesome

:edit: also it's a perfect time for Punk to return if he wants the spotlight back (Y)


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

I don't buy it to match.. It was reported by SEScoops.com...

Let's see how the show begins tonight before we judge..


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Vacant going to get its second run within a year? Damn.

Sucks for Bryan... just so much bad luck during this title reign, for him and around him.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Let's see how overhyped his return is by members of this site. It's going to be epically overhyped. Epically


----------



## Count Duckula (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Really hope it's not true


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

PLEASE FUCKING TELL ME ITS NOT A SERIOUS INJURY


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

But... This could be a good thing. Start up this whole journey to be champ again. 

"ALL THE FORCES OF THE UNIVERSE WERE AGAINST ME BUT I NEVER GAVE UP"

I personally don't want to see this storyline but u never know.

I hope he drops the title or vacates it. Sad what happens but losing the title makes things more interesting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Bad News: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*

*This could be the beginning of the end. Remember when Ziggler was out with that concussion?*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

If this is true then fucking :cena3 will be champion again..


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



xdoomsayerx said:


> How'd he suffer it?


Wild hobo sex with Brie Bella.




But to be serious, I hope he's okay. The guy is a great wrestler, and more importantly a great man. Not guy, man. His life hasn't been the best over the last few months and I hope it gets better.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*










:mark:


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Bad News: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*

Vacate the belt?


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*










Lol, Kane will win the title.:angel


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



RM Dandy said:


> :mark:


:trips3

Vacant draws...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Bad News: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*

Bryan worked his ass off, competing every Monday, Tuesday, and house show. He put 110% into every match. He most likely have done every thing HHH/Vince has told him to do in terms of physicality put into storylines. Now all that is costing him.

That's the price you pay for being "soft", Bryan. For a man that constantly does outside dives head first, constant flying headbutts, has the speed of a race car, this was bound to happen.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

I don't think that a story like that would come from SEScoops first... 

If he is injured the injury should have happened on the weekend so Dave would be the first guy to report it..


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Dude, what the fuck is up with his luck??? Seriously?

The guy finally gets the big payoff after such a long journey where all the fans rallied behind him...and then life decides to take a big shit on him :no:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Hopefully it's not true... :/


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

This sucks i hope he isn't too badly f***ed up. Cue CM punk emphatic return to take D-Brys spot for the vacant undisputed title.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Hopefully it's not true


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

I agree, now is the time CM Punk! BURY HIM.


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

What's Brian Danielson doing in the Impact Zone? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



JamesK said:


> I don't think that a story like that would come from SEScoops first...
> 
> If he is injured the injury should have happened on the weekend so Dave would be the first guy to report it..


Who knows..

Bryan could've been having neck pains,trouble sleeping and didn't say anything and waited until today..the injury could've been lingering.

Dave wouldn't know shit until Bryan showed up to work and spoke of his injury and the "insiders" started getting information.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

God that sucks, he's had such horrible luck since WrestleMania. Hoping for a speedy recovery


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Kane or Triple H for champ (if this is true)


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

I hope he's okay! :/

Kayfabe wise Kane is looking like a mega beast right now :side:


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



ArabGuy said:


> Kane or Triple H for champ (if this is true)


I prefer Triple H, it would tie into the story perfectly and help the Reigns situation as well.:HHH2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

There's only one man who should win this belt










:HHH2 :HHH2


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

I hope they don't screw up the house show I am going to like they did the last time. Last time Cena got hurt so they stole Bryan from us. Now I hope they don't steal the Shield to make up for them losing Bryan.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



RM Dandy said:


> Best piece of news of the last 4-5 months.


You sound like a jerk.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Batista shoulda won at Mania like it was planned, i never want to hear of anyone getting hurt but this puts a smile on my face.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Kane won't be champ. Either Bryan will defend and win in a meh match (if he's not healthy enough for a good one) or it will be vacant and Kane won't win.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Why are people acting like he is going to vacate the title :lol

If you read the report, he is supposed to be back for Payback or MITB at the absolute latest.

If he is fit to wrestle at Payback, my guess is he won't be off TV.

Probably run an injury angle tonight with Kane to explain why he can't wrestle.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Kane for new champ!


na Batista


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Bryan could do with a big return so having a month or two off could be good for him


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Dragonballfan said:


> There's only one man who should win this belt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please no

But that heel turn...:HHH2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Bad News: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*

Fans: Daniel Bryan is best for business!

God: oh no he isn't!


Seriously, how else can you explain this slew of bad luck? Cosmic forces are at work.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Chris22 said:


> i never want to hear of anyone getting hurt but this puts a smile on my face.


My thoughts exactly.

Except that is not properly a smile, but more like a :HA


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

lol dam that fuckin sucks. And just when he is red hot too


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

jesus christ was looking forward to see the man on wed at the glasgow show, wonder if wwe will give out refunds, as he was the big star of the show there as cena is on the other tour.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

I'm afraid I have some bad news. Daniel Bryan will not surpass CM Punk's 434 day reign.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Bad News: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*



KO Bossy said:


> Fans: Daniel Bryan is best for business!
> 
> God: oh no he isn't!
> 
> ...


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

The huy is cursed. Triple, H used soome voodoo magic on him


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

The internet and this forum specifically just reaffirms my hate for most humans. You guys are assholes :lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Honestly, I think Bryan needs a break now.

Yes, he has the title now, and yes, it would be too soon, but this guy just had a wedding, suffered two devastating emotional losses (Deaths of his father & little Connor) and not to mention he's been a nonstop workaholic for the last year and a half or so.

I know Bryan wants to be committed and honor his push and be there at every step, but if you're body is telling you to slow down, then slow your ass down, or you'll risk doing something more painful and more permanent to yourself. 

And besides, I think the tried and true method of "enjoying the chase, not the end of the chase" could be picked right back up if Bryan is so happen to be stripped of the title. Take a break, Bryan; it will be a good thing long-term for both you and your fans.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



WynterWarm12 said:


> The internet and this forum specifically just reaffirms my hate for most humans. You guys are assholes :lol


What if RR gets pushed instead of him and DB goes back to job to The Miz? :brodgers

*WOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAARGH*

:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Well, this sucks. If he's healed in time for Payback, it's not so bad. Anything longer is bad news for his reign as champion.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

What a fuckin shot in the gut this is for DB marks. I hope DB doesnt have to vacate the title cause of this.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

First of all, you people that are saying this is a good thing or are laughing at a man who's just suffered an injury: you are goddamn fucking assholes. Second, we all need to calm the fuck down. Just because he's potentially out of action for a few weeks doesn't mean his career is over. Jesus. Worse case scenario: he has to surrender the championship, takes a couple months off, comes back to huge reception, and starts the hunt once again. Best case: he's only out for 3-4 weeks and can just hold on to the title. It isn't like another Bryan vs Kane match was going to make or break his career anyway.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Batista for the new champ!!!! Make it happen WWE!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Wait, what if we get swerved?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Honestly, I think Bryan needs a break now.


Well, now he got it.

:brodgers


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

So we're going to have to go through two months of shows without an over baby face on the roster? I think there may be a guy hanging out in Chicago who could pop a crowd. 

Orton vs Cena for the vacant title book it lol.


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

I was going to watch RAW Tonight, but it has not really picked up recently and this makes it worse I will probably start watching again around MITB.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Well, it's always illuminating to see who celebrates someone getting injured. You guys cant hide yourselves anymore.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Please have a tournament for the belt. Nothing against the guy, but he should not be the champ. The champ is someone who should lead the company forward, unfortunately there is no one on the current roster to do so.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

People who are laughing at someone injuring their neck


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Well, damn.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

God dammit how does all this shit keep happening to him as soon as he wins the big one and is getting the biggest pops in years?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Things are not going his way, are they? Jesus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Horrible luck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Bad News Yoshi said:


> _*WWE World Heavyweight champion Daniel Bryan will be taking several weeks off due to a neck injury, according to an exclusive report at SEScoops.com.
> 
> Bryan is expected to announce the injury on tonight’s episode of WWE RAW.
> 
> ...


How did he get the neck injury. It better not have been Kane.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Y2-Jerk said:


> God dammit how does all this shit keep happening to him as soon as he wins the big one and is getting the biggest pops in years?


It sucks man.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Can't seem to catch a break since his wedding. :bryan3
Hope things get better for him.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

It's common for small guys to get injured. Since Bryan isn't even near the size of most other wrestlers, he'll be prone to injury.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

If this is true and DB has to drop the title then this will be remembered as one of the most disappointing title reigns in history. And this isn't his fault it's just some terrible timing. He was red hot and reached his peak at Mania and then he got married and WWE gave him a week off including RAW for his honeymoon. Then his dad dies and he gets his ass kicked in the first segment of RAW so he can leave for another week. Now a neck injury that will force him to miss the next PPV. All this killed his momentum. 

Fuck.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



birthday_massacre said:


> How did he get the neck injury. It better not have been Kane.


That's gotta be Kane.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

If he has to vacate the title then comes back and wins it again i just can't at him being a 4 time champ and only holding it for like 5-6 weeks.......


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



SuperDanielBryan said:


> It's common for small guys to get injured. Since Bryan isn't even near the size of most other wrestlers, he'll be prone to injury.


Instead of talking out your ass maybe you should do a bit of research, this is the guy's first injury in the WWE, if it's even true, and maybe his third injury overall, counting his detached retina in ROH.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> That's gotta be Kane.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



SuperDanielBryan said:


> It's common for small guys to get injured. Since Bryan isn't even near the size of most other wrestlers, he'll be prone to injury.


 Have you just made this up or what? You don't just become more injury prone the smaller you are.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

It does seem ever since DB has become champ bad luck has just been happening to him non stop, his dad and Conner had passed away, now a neck injury? It seems like having the title is a bad luck charm for him


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Stone Hot said:


> It does seem ever since DB has become champ bad luck has just been happening to him non stop, his dad and Conner had passed away, now a neck injury? It seems like having the title is a bad luck charm for him


I agree man, it's all pretty strange.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Take the belt off this dude! Please!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

He's just not destined to be a World Champion. Face it guys. We're going to have to deal with the same guys on top.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Please god force him to vacate the titles.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

I mean, they could always just have Steph screw him out of the WHC for like the 8th time in the past year.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Novak Djokovic said:


> Have you just made this up or what? You don't just become more injury prone the smaller you are.


WF users now..


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

I see the Big Slow getting pushed against Kane.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

not good at all @@


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



ScottishJobber said:


>


You must spread some reputation around before giving it to ScottishJobber again.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

What caused it is what I want to know.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



cokecan567 said:


> not good at all @@


Jobbers deserve jobber effort.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



birthday_massacre said:


> How did he get the neck injury. It better not have been Kane.


Wear and tear.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

Damn looks like it's just been confirmed.

Quick question to you guys, do you agree with WWE and keeping the titles on Bryan?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

So what's going to happen to the belts? Don't tell me they're gonna give it to Kane.

Time to give it to Bray Wyatt and make him vs Cena the title feud, I say.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



SuperDanielBryan said:


> It's common for small guys to get injured. Since Bryan isn't even near the size of most other wrestlers, he'll be prone to injury.


It's literally the opposite of what you said. LARGE guys get injured more commonly.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

I would like to see WWE crown an interim champion while Daniel Bryan is gone. A tournament or something to that effect.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*

So fucked up..


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I would like to see WWE crown an interim champion while Daniel Bryan is gone. A tournament or something to that effect.


That devalues the championship title so much. Bryan has to *lose it* or work through his injury which apparently is not going to happen.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Ithil said:


> It's literally the opposite of what you said. LARGE guys get injured more commonly.


I'm pretty sure Kevin Nash is only 5'8


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



RM Dandy said:


> Best piece of news of the last 4-5 months.


You're an absolute dickhead mate.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Bad News Yoshi said:


> Damn looks like it's just been confirmed.
> 
> Quick question to you guys, do you agree with WWE and keeping the titles on Bryan?


If it's a minor surgery, why vacate them? If he's out for months, yes, but reports made it sound like it's a matter of weeks.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn. I'm not sure if I'll be watching Raw for a while then. There aren't that many guys I'm into atm.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Ithil said:


> If it's a minor surgery, why vacate them? If he's out for months, yes, but reports made it sound like it's a matter of weeks.


True actually, hopefully it's just a few weeks and he recovers nicely.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Horrible news. I'm disgusted. Vomit inducing. Raw is going downhill just like that.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Bad News Yoshi said:


> That devalues the championship title so much. Bryan has to *lose it* or work through his injury which apparently is not going to happen.


It doesn't de-value Bryan's title. Boxing and MMA regularly use interim championships when the actual champion is away due to injury.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> It doesn't de-value Bryan's title. Boxing and MMA regularly use interim championships when the actual champion is away due to injury.


Fair enough man, but this is pro wrestling. Where the weekly shows are always based on the title, but anyways he'll be back in a few weeks.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

It's mad that, I don't know if this is legit or if its kayfabe, it seems legit but there is nothing under the google news saying he's out and with the angle with Kane too it's a bit coincidental.

I guess we'll find out, bit gutted that he's off the UK tour though if it is, they'll be a lot of upset fans but these things happen and his safety always comes first!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Bad News Yoshi said:


> That devalues the championship title so much. Bryan has to *lose it* or work through his injury which apparently is not going to happen.


No it doesn't. Was the belt devalued for Survivor Series 98? If you can't compete you should forfeit the belts.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I would like to see WWE crown an interim champion while Daniel Bryan is gone. A tournament or something to that effect.


This isn't the UFC and like a poster said it would devalue the title even more then it's already been devalued over the last decade or so.

As far as Daniel Bryan's neck injury goes all I have to say about it is what did you all expect was going to happen? God with the way the WWE overworks there talent (especially there top stars) I'm surprised guys aren't getting carted out in body bags left and right because of the insane schedule.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bryan has had HORRENDOUS luck this last month, hope his fortunes turn around.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Bryan has had HORRENDOUS luck this last month, hope his fortunes turn around.


It's almost creepy..


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> Horrible news. I'm disgusted. Vomit inducing. Raw is going downhill just like that.


Hahahaha, behave yourself.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Marv95 said:


> No it doesn't. Was the belt devalued for Survivor Series 98? If you can't compete you should forfeit the belts.


Yeah but if that person whos holding the title is not defeated for it then it makes it look like they are better than it, which just isn't right.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Bad News Yoshi said:


> Yeah but if that person whos holding the title is not defeated for it then it makes it look like they are better than it, which just isn't right.


Del Rio was CMLL world champion for 533 days with only 10 defenses , if was WWE or TNA 533 days with 120 defenses.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Hopefully he'll be back in time for Payback.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Hopefully he'll be back in time for Payback.


Yes!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Hopefully he gets Cena's doctor and supplements if so he'll be back on Monday


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Eh, he was starting to lose momentum from both the booking and the lack of him being on television. Shield clearly positioned as stronger faces on the show as well. No confidence they would've wrote the Kane story that much better the coming weeks anyways.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> Eh, he was starting to lose momentum from both the booking and the lack of him being on television. Shield clearly positioned as stronger faces on the show as well. No confidence they would've wrote the Kane story that much better the coming weeks anyways.


Even if u believed that, what THE FUCK DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH HIM BEING INJURED? Are you stupid or slow? Stop acting like an idiot all the time. Bryan is more over than Shield, Evolution, Cena, Wyatts, Barrett, Heyman, and the missing Chicago quitter. If he has LOST MOMENTUM, what do u call those idiots who have no momentum and lose viewers all year? They damn sure aren't better or leading a new era...that's for damn sure.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Bad News Brie strikes again!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, this sucks.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Sucks he got hurt, but it might be for the better for Bryan. He can come back fresh with a much better feud, this Kane rivalry is just sucking the life out of his momentum.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Injuries suck. But the silver lining is that his reign is at an end. There are some guys I'd hate to see champ (again) but mostly, I'm more interested in the belt, right now than I have been since his win. 

Wonder what this means for his career in retrospect. Tragic setback.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

I Bolieve it has to be a work to kill off the awful Kane feud.


----------



## mpcdude (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg. Get well soon Bryan. With him gone I really need someone to #Bolieve in now. :cool2


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Bad News Yoshi said:


> How do they run a show + PPV'S without there being a title/champion involved?


They did it last year. Rock was a part time champion, the title was held in abeyance, and Randy Orton might as well not have existed while he was champ.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

If real, it can't be serious enough to strip him or they would have. Only time will tell.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Daniel Bryan looked like he was going to cry...*

During his speech tonight...hope he is alright.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Hopefully he gets Cena's vitamins if so he'll be back tomorrow


Fixed


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan looked like he was going to cry...*

That's why I thought it was legit.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Ever since Bryan won the title, it seems as if nothing has gone right for him(with the exception of his wedding). It's pretty reminiscent of Ziggler's World title reign. Hopefully it has a much different result.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan looked like he was going to cry...*

Right? I just watched it three times in a row.


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan looked like he was going to cry...*

The man has every reason to cry if he wants to. He lost his dad. He lost that poor little kid connor that he heavily supported. Now it looks like he will lose the one thing that he's worked his whole life to get basally right after he got it.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

mansofa said:


> I Bolieve it has to be a work to kill off the awful Kane feud.


lol its not a work


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan looked like he was going to cry...*

Of course...it just felt sincere.

Wanted your opinions.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

If its a neck surgery that he can recover from in a few weeks, why did they make it seem like a career ending injury when he'll just show up at Payback.

I'd be okay with Bryan taking more time off, come back to start a program for MITB. Have him appear at Payback at be a guest commentator for a number one contender match or something.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan looked like he was going to cry...*

Seriously. I just wanna hug him. It's been a rollercoaster for him lately, no doubt.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan looked like he was going to cry...*

You never want to see ANYBODY injured, but for storyline purposes, people are going to want to see Bryan winning the title again. That's just the way it works. Hope he recovers ASAP and then they get the straps back where they belong!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan looked like he was going to cry...*



TheBeardIsTheBest said:


> The man has every reason to cry if he wants to. He lost his dad. He lost that poor little kid connor that he heavily supported. Now it looks like he will lose the one thing that he's worked his whole life to get basally right after he got it.


Exactly. I don't blame him at all. That's why the hate for him currently is fucking retarded.


joeycalz said:


> You never want to see ANYBODY injured, but for storyline purposes, people are going to want to see Bryan winning the title again. That's just the way it works. Hope he recovers ASAP and then they get the straps back where they belong!


They didn't strip him of the title yet, unless they're doing it next week?


----------



## Nomorewords (Aug 11, 2008)

Probably storyline to give back randy orton titles and show how the disgrace the wwe has truly become since thr bitch tripleh is taking over


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

CM Punk was injured in December 2012 and didn't defend his title for a month while sitting out. If Bryan is only going to miss a month, he can keep the title.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

sucks for him.

but if its a procedure like Punk's in 2012 when he only missed TLC & The Holidays (still showed up on TV I believe though). Then he will be fine


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

rbhayek said:


> CM Punk was injured in December 2012 and didn't defend his title for a month while sitting out. If Bryan is only going to miss a month, he can keep the title.


Yeah, that's why I think he's not getting stripped of the title, considering they didn't do it tonight.

If they're/they were gonna do it, they should've done it tonight since he's obviously not going to appear next week due to the surgery & resting, of course.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

according to pwinsider he has a broken neck but it is a minor break and will be out until august

but wwe wont take the title off him


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Comp85t said:


> I prefer Triple H, it would tie into the story perfectly and help the Reigns situation as well.:HHH2


*I definitely agree with this. Stephanie stripping Bryan of that belt and putting it on her hubby would garner such great heat. Kane is over as it is since he can claim that he put Bryan out for good or something among those lines but if you want a guy who can really own the Mic is HHH with Steph at his side. *


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Mike Johnson of PWINsider did a quick 7 minute news audio on Bryan. He says that Bryan has a minor break on the neck and if its not worst than feared when they open him up looking at 6-8 week timetable with likely return right before SummerSlam if not sooner. And as of now WWE have no plans of stripping Bryan and will let him keep it till August. If its worst and he out past August , than they probably have no choice but toga to take it away. 

it was from numerous matches & his style, from wearing out his body. But some say it was specifically from that head butt off the palette at Extreme Rules


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



ice_edge said:


> *I definitely agree with this. Stephanie stripping Bryan of that belt and putting it on her hubby would garner such great heat. Kane is over as it is since he can claim that he put Bryan out for good or something among those lines but if you want a guy who can really own the Mic is HHH with Steph at his side. *


HHH is horrible on the mic. His promo tonight was one of the worst of the last 5 years. Just rambling. Boring. Horrible. Lana got more heat on the mic than him.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

If he keeps the belt does that mean there's no Title matches at payback, battleground and mitb?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I selfishly hope Bryan is back in time for July 7th Raw in Montreal, but I want him to heal up 100% so this isn't any injury that keeps coming back in the future.



Enigmal said:


> If he keeps the belt does that mean there's no Title matches at payback, battleground and mitb?


Guess not, so expect The Shield vs. Evolution to continue through those PPVs.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Enigmal said:


> If he keeps the belt does that mean there's no Title matches at payback, battleground and mitb?


think they will be fine for Payback & MITB (Shield/Evolution gimmick re-match & MITB). But unless they have something major for Battleground that PPV will suffer bad without the WWEWHC, especially since Batista likely not there..


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Surprised they may be keeping the title on him. Guess the WWE really do believe in him.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Make it happen Vince Make a battle royal at Payback offer this man the title and blow the fkin ROOF off the all state arena then have Punk Vs Bryan feud when he comes back 

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Punk ain't coming back, although the loss of Punk hurts even more with Bryan's injury and WWE having to rely on two major programs and then having a major drop off after them.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Creatively this is prob best for his character than doing what they prob had planned for him up till SS..And the fans will be hot as ever for his return...especially IF they stripped the title for him...he could chase it all over again.

but damn no Bryan and Punk on Raw...wow


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Terrible news. However, it's odd that Bryan was wearing a kayfabe neck brace just a few weeks ago, and now he's announced that he's getting neck surgery.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Vince actually getting what he wants in a type of way he wasn't going to make Bryan champ until last minute so now they can just go back to the first plan they had without any issues well cause bryan is hurt 

Thats if it gets that far tho


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Man rough month for Bryan. This guy worked hard to get to where he is and he will get through this. I guess I might miss RAW till he returns since nothing right now keeps my interest.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i'd actually mark out a bit if Punk returned :$


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Warrior said:


> Man rough month for Bryan. This guy worked hard to get to where he is and he will get through this. I guess I might miss RAW till he returns since nothing right now keeps my interest.


How does the shield and Evolution not grab youre attention I mean i am a fan of bryan but there story line is way better actually pretty epic


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

If this isn't a work then I'm not watching until DB is back. There's nobody else worth the time.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> *WWE News: Daniel Bryan update*
> 
> The injury to Daniel Bryan was not as serious as it was played up to be on Raw, although he is getting what is expected to be minimally invasive surgery on Thursday.
> 
> The current estimate is that after the surgery, he'll be out of action six to eight weeks, with possibility it could be less. It's not a lock he'll be back for the 6/29 PPV, but it is within reason that he could be.


via F4WOnline 

MITB is 7 weeks away and after his surgery 6 1/2 weeks so I assume thats his & WWE's target date if the injury doesn't prove anything else when they open him up, if not than Battleground obviously (which is 10 weeks away).


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

JY57 said:


> via F4WOnline
> 
> MITB is 7 weeks away and after his surgery 6 1/2 weeks so I assume thats his & WWE's target date if the injury doesn't prove anything else when they open him up, if not than Battleground obviously (which is 10 weeks away).


I'm hoping this is the case, but to be honest I think all these 'updates' are speculation. Until they get him under the knife and see how bad things are they probably don't fully know the extent of the damage and therefore the recovery time.

I also think this is why they didn't strip the title yet. Once he's had the op and been given a definite timescale to return they will make the decision then. If it is only 6-8 weeks I can see WWE leaving the title on Bryan, if its longer and is running up to and past Summerslam then they are bound to strip him, cant see them going that long without an active champ.

Really does suck for Bryan, with losing his father and now this, guy cant catch a break since winning the belt. However the stuff he does, like the headbutt off that fork lift, and the intensity he always puts in his matches the way he throws himself around, I guess it was kind of inevitable he would pick up a bad injury sometime.

Best wishes for his speedy recovery and return though. Along with the Shield and Wyatts, he's my main interest in WWE right now. (And Paige too ofc!)


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Small or big. Why rush a man with a neck injury?


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

This is gonna kill the London RAW crowd next week.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Poor guy. Aside from getting married, he has had a string of bad luck. I hope he takes enough time off, though, to fully heal himself. Physically and mentally.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



Comp85t said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Vince is reaping what he has sowed or maye Triple H is.


Yeah, it's HHH's fault that DB has a neck injury.

Dumbass.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Argothar said:


> This is gonna kill the London RAW crowd next week.


yeah really bad news for next week and was looking forward to him being there as he would have got a massive pop...oh well will just have to boo Reigns instead


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Feel bad for the guy, things really haven't been going his way since Mania. Could turn out to be a blessing in disguise for him creatively as when he comes back hopefully they build the storyline around his return from injury rather than continue on with the terrible Kane feud.

Wonder if they're going to shuffle around the UK tour this week as it's now a bit lacking in star power aside from Shield and Orton.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..So you guys need somebody to capitalize on the temporary loss of Daniel Bryan, steal some cheap pops and defend his "honor" and slay the evil monster!?












I'm a phonecall away...


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Man this sucks. I was going to see him tomorrow in Glasgow, Scotland. Any word yet what's gonna happen to the UK tour?


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

RealManRegal said:


> Feel bad for the guy, things really haven't been going his way since Mania. Could turn out to be a blessing in disguise for him creatively as when he comes back hopefully they build the storyline around his return from injury rather than continue on with the terrible Kane feud.
> 
> *Wonder if they're going to shuffle around the UK tour this week as it's now a bit lacking in star power aside from Shield and Orton.*


last year they brought over the Undertaker as they were struggling but not sure who they could bring this year. Would love it if Brock came over but there is zero chance of that happening


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bloody Hell, hope he's ok. I guess WWE will be straight in and strip him of the title.



5*RVD said:


> Man this sucks. I was going to see him tomorrow in Glasgow, Scotland. Any word yet what's gonna happen to the UK tour?


Just wondering the same thing. I am seeing WWE in Leeds on Friday so I'm not sure what's going to happen as I know he was advertised to face Kane.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

No big deal, the show goes on. Demon Kane what a boss.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Career wise this might actually help him. He will come back as the "underdog that beat the odds of a neck injury". Plus he'll have to climb the ladder again. Since he's injured he won't lose any credibility when he loses the title.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Stannis Baratheon said:


> No big deal, the show goes on. Demon Kane what a boss.


The show always goes on. Even if a man dies(Owen) the show still goes on...however the spirt of the show and fans enthusiasm fall even further.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Not really folowing wwe so I have a question

This is a legit injury or storyline?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

thaimasker said:


> The show always goes on. Even if a man dies(Owen) the show still goes on...however the spirt of the show and fans enthusiasm fall even further.


The WWE is in a pretty healthy place atm, losing Bryan for a while isn't going to have much of an effect (apart from his marks).


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Bryan s reign failed.... his father passed away , time off , honeymoon , time off and now neck injurry and time off , he might miss payback.Damn triple h s shovel buried bryan . Whats next for bryan s bad luck?


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

You all do realise Bryan will be back in time for Payback right?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

MarkL316 said:


> You all do realise Bryan will be back in time for Payback right?


Only if he revover fast enough


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*



House Blackbeard said:


> Jesus Bryan just can't catch a break.


Apparently you haven't been watching the push WWE's given him for the past year.

Next post: The Shield can't catch a break


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

MarkL316 said:


> You all do realise Bryan will be back in time for Payback right?


I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

People on the internet are blaming Vince for working Bryan so hard. :maury You need to blame the stupid ROH stuff with their 50 minutes matches in front of 300 ******** in a barn. The same thing happened to Nigel McGuinness and the same thing is going to happen again.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

The way they carried on the Kane storyline suggests to me it's minor surgery. They played it up as a big deal and I am sure Daniel is pissed about it for real because his luck since winning the gold has not been great but the headlines have been written...

Daniel Bryan the underdog comes back from neck surgery and defeats Kane, getting his PAYBACK. 

Luckily for Daniel he is only being fed Kane until he has first MAJOR feud for the world title, so I wouldn't worry about him being buried. Besides who is going to replace Daniel? Reigns is not ready. The fans would freak if Cena won the gold so soon, even though he is going to beat Bryan at Summerslam which will be sickening.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> If its a neck surgery that he can recover from in a few weeks, why did they make it seem like a career ending injury when he'll just show up at Payback.
> 
> I'd be okay with Bryan taking more time off, come back to start a program for MITB. Have him appear at Payback at be a guest commentator for a number one contender match or something.


Did you ever heard about that guy Edge?


----------



## randomfanboy (Jan 4, 2014)

Imagine former undisputed champion dancing with hornswoggle and khali. Yep, that's exactly what's going to happen in few months


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Reportedly Could Be Out for Weeks Due to Neck Injury*



CM12Punk said:


> Wow, Kane marks may giggle now.


iam a Kane mark and iam by no means a fan of Daniel Bryan but why would i laugh at this?


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Wagg said:


> People on the internet are blaming Vince for working Bryan so hard. :maury You need to blame the stupid ROH stuff with their 50 minutes matches in front of 300 ******** in a barn. The same thing happened to Nigel McGuinness and the same thing is going to happen again.


Not sure how anybody can be to blame atm when we don't even know how he got injured. You sound mighty foolish, as do the others.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

MarkL316 said:


> You all do realise Bryan will be back in time for Payback right?


What are you? His surgeon? You have no idea how long he will be out, based on the promo he gave I got the impression that Bryan himself believes he will be gone a while, if he was just missing a couple of weeks or so they wouldn't have played it up the way he did, him saying he would overcome a potential career ending injury.

Maybe he might be back for payback but it seems the way this has been described that he will be out much longer maybe 6-8 weeks. The fact Bryan himself was clearly emotional when doing his promo suggests he himself thinks it will me a while.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

It's a work. His neck isn't even injured.

They're just going to take the title off of him, because he's no good as the champion and the only way he's over is if he's chasing the championship as the underdog.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

RAB said:


> It's a work. His neck isn't even injured.
> 
> They're just going to take the title off of him, because he's no good as the champion and the *only way he's over is if he's chasing the championship as the underdog*.






Also how could u get over when they remake that storyline where they buried ryder
Give him a proper storyline and he will get over


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

IF, Daniel Bryan needs to vacate the title, a perfect way to decide on who the next WWE Champion should be a Triple Threat Match between HHH's 3 lackeys ( Batista, Kane, and Orton). I know ALL will disagree with that match but it is the easiest and safest storyline to write if ever Bryan needs to vacate. 

Think about it. On an episode of Raw, HHH and Steph comes out, does the " we were just trying to protect Bryan" speech, and says that it is now time for the WWE to have an A+ player as world champ. Out comes Batista, Kane, and Orton explaining their side on why they should be WWE Champ. HHH books a 3threat match between them and whoever wins will face Daniel Bryan upon his return.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



RM Dandy said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Except that is not properly a smile, but more like a :HA


That is because you are to much into the hate you have for him as a wrestler, seriously that is REALLY fucking bad, people critized Cena haters for being glad the bryan haters need to be to, it REALLY makes us all look petty.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

thaimasker said:


> Creatively this is prob best for his character than doing what they prob had planned for him up till SS..And the fans will be hot as ever for his return...especially IF they stripped the title for him...he could chase it all over again.
> 
> but damn no Bryan and Punk on Raw...wow


The problem is that people may not want to see him chase and chase again, it got tiring, so I would rather they not put him back in the title picture for long or have him chase as he did last time it would be awful.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Shikamaru said:


> Small or big. Why rush a man with a neck injury?[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree with you dude I really do. I think it is best for him, titles are great, but don't mean much when compared to real life I would love for him to get a pretty decent run with the belt, but damn it this man's life is more important, you nailed it right on the head. Good to see REAL FANS be more worried about the man's life. Hell if this put's his career down hill then go right a fucking head, it may suck but at least he can enjoy life. Hell if his career is bad and he becomes a jobber then he can retire.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

RAB said:


> It's a work. His neck isn't even injured.


It's definitely not a work I'm pretty sure the last thing Daniel Bryan wants is time away from the ring. Anyway if it was a work wouldn't we have actually seen Bryan been destroyed by Kane Backstage?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Nah..no work. He headlines houseshow tours...people knowing he won't be on the Euro tour next week would fuck with sales and he would do dark matches.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Irwin Navarro said:


> IF, Daniel Bryan needs to vacate the title, a perfect way to decide on who the next WWE Champion should be a Triple Threat Match between HHH's 3 lackeys ( Batista, Kane, and Orton). I know ALL will disagree with that match but it is the easiest and safest storyline to write if ever Bryan needs to vacate.
> 
> Think about it. On an episode of Raw, HHH and Steph comes out, does the " we were just trying to protect Bryan" speech, and says that it is now time for the WWE to have an A+ player as world champ. Out comes Batista, Kane, and Orton explaining their side on why they should be WWE Champ. HHH books a 3threat match between them and whoever wins will face Daniel Bryan upon his return.


Horrible idea. Batista is nearly 47....Orton should of been fired when Eddie was still alive and Kane being champ in 2014 is fucking stupid and crazy alike.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

This sucks but Bryan will be fine. He'll come back at whatever time and still be just as popular as he was before. Good job they have The Shield/Evolution storyline to carry RAW atm.


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Surely he isn't really injured?
I assumed he needed the time off for his father's funeral?


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

it just may be good news for Wyatt fans - a premature end to the cena feud. Bad news is "the champ is here"....


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Any word if there'll be a replacement for the UK tour?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

How long is he gonna be on the shelf for?

Been a pretty shitty start to his title reign if you ask me.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

5*RVD said:


> Any word if there'll be a replacement for the UK tour?


I was thinking the same thing. I mean I know the plan for the UK Tour was for Bryan to face Kane in a Last Man Standing Match for the WWE WHC but obviously that won't be happening now so I guess Kane will just been put with someone else, but as for a replacement on the tour, not sure what's going to happen.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if this is legit or a work?


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I mean I know the plan for the UK Tour was for Bryan to face Kane in a Last Man Standing Match for the WWE WHC but obviously that won't be happening now so I guess Kane will just been put with someone else, but as for a replacement on the tour, not sure what's going to happen.


I could imagine that they'll either do a big six men tag with the Shield in the main event or they bring a guy like Sheamus over from the other European tour. I could also imagine that Kane will face RVD which would be quite alright.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I mean I know the plan for the UK Tour was for Bryan to face Kane in a Last Man Standing Match for the WWE WHC but obviously that won't be happening now so I guess Kane will just been put with someone else, but as for a replacement on the tour, not sure what's going to happen.


probably Kane teaming up with Orton to face The Shield.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

I guess Kane vs Bryan at Payback will be replaced by a #1 contender match for the WWE WHC?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...d_on_When_He_s_Returning_WWE_Title_Plans.html



> - Word coming out of last night's RAW is that WWE World Heavyweight Champion has a broken neck. It was described as a minor break. Bryan will be undergoing a simple procedure this Thursday, not something complex like neck fusion surgery.
> 
> The belief is that he will be out of action for 6-8 weeks. At RAW last night, WWE officials were looking at SummerSlam for a potential return.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...d_on_When_He_s_Returning_WWE_Title_Plans.html


Bryan to return at Summerslam to face bork laser? :bryan3 :brock :heyman


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

O/T what is reputation on this site and how do you rate people and stuff. I am new to this site and was just a little confused. Sorry if this has been asked before....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...d_on_When_He_s_Returning_WWE_Title_Plans.html


They need to take his headbutt and that sucicide dive out of his move set and add in two safer moves. I always cringe when I see him hit that wall outside when he does that dive.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...d_on_When_He_s_Returning_WWE_Title_Plans.html


Damn, WWE are coming to London next week and I was really looking forward to seeing him Live as the WWE Champion.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They need to take his headbutt and that sucicide dive out of his move set and add in two safer moves. I always cringe when I see him hit that wall outside when he does that dive.


Hell no , wwe already limited his moveset soooooooooo much


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Just give the title to the REAL champion, Batista.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Breaking News: Daniel Bryan Suffers Neck Injury*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Zach Ryder v 2.0


Yep, just like Zach Ryder. With the exception of the multiple title runs and being the most popular guy in the company right meow.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Really sucks for Bryan. His reign has been filled with life changing events and this is just sad to witness. If he does vacate the title, I wonder if he'll come back to being as over as he was before? When the Yes Movement does down? That should be a litmus test of sorts to determine if it's him that's over, or the chant.







Arcturus said:


> ..So you guys need somebody to capitalize on the temporary loss of Daniel Bryan, steal some cheap pops and defend his "honor" and slay the evil monster!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:vince

You know Creative, HHH, and Heyman sometimes read this board.
Don't give them any ideas...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Just give the title to the REAL champion, Batista.


You mean the guy that tapped clean in the middle of the ring at mania? :jordan4


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Good time to give it to HHH.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

X-post from the Daniel Bryan thread:

Are you fucking kidding me? I'm going to the WWE live event here in the Netherlands on May 24th, Daniel Bryan was the person I was most excited about seeing that day. If this injury is legit, and the surgery is too, I doubt he'll be appearing on that show.

I'll add to that I hope he has a speedy recovery though. I'm hoping it's not something major, and he comes back better than ever. I'm looking forward to the ovation he'll recieve when he returns though!


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well doubt I'll be watching WWE for a while as there is fuck all happening. Poor DB he's gone from having an amazing year to a really bad year. Hopefully he'll be back soon and will win the title back again. In a way the WWE could use this to further the underdog story line and it could be great


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They need to take his headbutt and that sucicide dive out of his move set and add in two safer moves. I always cringe when I see him hit that wall outside when he does that dive.


The headbutt I agree but the dive needs to stay it's where Bryan hits his apex during the comebacks


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> Hell no , wwe already limited his moveset soooooooooo much


the guy will end up like Edge if he doesn't watch out what he is doing from now on


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Terrible news. Everything that could possibly go wrong for somebody getting their first true run at the top has happened to Bryan and it's just so unfortunate and sad that it came on the back of so much excitement. This journey has lasted 7 months and now it's all fading into a whimper rather than kicking off with a bang like it should have. This just absolutely sucks and I hope he isn't seriously injured when they go in there and start looking around. As much as Bryan's style of wrestling is exciting to watch and pops the fans etc, I think a lot of these guys forget that sooner or later it catches up to them. If he does come back I think he should think about removing some of the more high impact moves from his arsenal. For all the flack people give Orton about working a slower pace, he's adding years to his career by being selective with what he does and protective of his body. I wish the best for Bryan and his family right now. Losing his father and now he's undergoing neck surgery. Hopefully that's the last of the bad news and he comes back healthy as soon as safely possible. 

With regards the title, personally I'd love to see Stephanie award it to HHH who holds it until Bryan comes back to challenge at Summerslam. I'd love to see a rematch between these 2 at Summerslam and I'd have HHH beat him there and again at NOC actually before Bryan takes it back again by beating Trips inside the Cell. That would be awesome. It might not even come to that though if he's back in a couple of weeks. 

Get better Bryan


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> Hell no , wwe already limited his moveset soooooooooo much


I don't think it's about limiting as much as it's about being selective. There are so many moves that he does where he can indeed pick up a neck injury that it isn't even funny. He needs to limit some of those. Plus there was a constant buzz around him with repeated concussions. I really think that Bryan is one of those guys that's so hell bent on winning and being successful that they don't care about the long-term in the process. 

He doesn't need to limit everything, but he does need to be careful with stuff that leads to above shoulder injuries -- which are really the only career killers out there.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Awful fucking news. Just fucking awful. There was a good chance that Bryan's high impact style would catch up with him at some point, but the timing couldn't be much worse. It really has been a ridiculous roller-coaster ride over the past month for DBD. Won the WWEWHC, got married, father died, injured neck. 

At least it's a minor casualty in the grand-scheme, and could serve as a healthy reminder in the long-run. Bryan might have to limit his high-octane style in the future, which could actually serve him well in the ring. I certainly wouldn't be opposed to Bryan re-introducing more ground-based offense. Hopefully he's able to return before too long and his reign isn't broken up. Bryan truly deserves his run at the top and the chance to further prove himself as a top-tier main-eventer. 

With that said, my interest in the WWE takes a huge hit with Bryan out of action. Wyatts and Shield are stuck in bipolar feuds and Cesaro isn't doing anything (despite what should be an easy alliance with Heyman). I can't see much to root for in the WWE right now.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

_IF_ they decide to strip him, I'd like to see a World Title Tournament like from WM 4 take place around Summerslam. Steph and HHH can come out and say they're stripping Bryan of the title, but before they announce the new champion (HHH), Vince comes out and praises them for their decisive decision making. He says that he discussed it with the board, and they've decided they want to make sure the best person gets the title and announces the tourney. All three SHIELD members, all three Evolution members, Brey Wyatt, Cena, Shamus, Barrett, and four wild card slots. Two of the WC slots would get filled at Battleground. One by a Battle Royal (won by Ziggler), one in a 4 way Elimination match (won by Cesaro). The other two slots are surprises that will be revealed at Summerslam. One of the mystery slots goes to Lesner. The other one depends on who's available. If Bryan is ready to come back, him. If not, they make a proclamation that he gets a rematch when he does come back. They could go any number of directions with the last slot if Bryan isn't ready. They could debut a new guy, give it to a repackaged guy, hell, if Punk decides he wants to go back you can give it to him. Making Lesner and Punk the two mystery entries would raise the star level of the tournament considerably. 

This would be the field:

1. Cena
2. Brey Wyatt
3. Roman Reigns
4. Dean Ambrose
5. Seth Rollins
6. HHH
7. Randy Orton
8. Batista
9. Brock Lesner
10. CM Punk/Daniel Bryan/???
11. Cesaro
12. Ziggler
13. Wade Barrett
14. Shamus


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Bryan needs to STOP USING THE BENOIT-FLYING-HEADBUTT!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Bryan needs to STOP USING THE BENOIT-FLYING-HEADBUTT!


Well I don't suppose it will be doing his Neck any good. You will probably find after his surgery we will no longer see the Diving Headbutt.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

Wagg said:


> People on the internet are blaming Vince for working Bryan so hard. :maury You need to blame the stupid ROH stuff with their 50 minutes matches in front of 300 ******** in a barn. The same thing happened to Nigel McGuinness and the same thing is going to happen again.


Hep B ended McGuinness' career, not being overworked.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a short ADR reign right now.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

TaporSnap said:


> Hep B ended McGuinness' career, not being overworked.


I thought it was because of the issues with his bicep from years of doing the Lariat.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Poor Daniel Bryan man 

It's like he dove over some Voodoo Priestess litter of Black cats. Mentally he's so tough that you expect him fight back from anything really, but neck injuries even the small ones are the worst especially with his moveset. I really hope he doesn't come back too quickly and risk his long term health.

I feel for the guy man, imagine having most of your dreams come true then your life gets shot to hell the next 3 weeks, its fecking surreal, is what it is.

Also doubt anyone is to "blame" here, that's life, these things happen.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Still dont know if this is a work or not?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Terrible news. Everything that could possibly go wrong for somebody getting their first true run at the top has happened to Bryan and it's just so unfortunate and sad that it came on the back of so much excitement. This journey has lasted 7 months and now it's all fading into a whimper rather than kicking off with a bang like it should have. This just absolutely sucks and I hope he isn't seriously injured when they go in there and start looking around. As much as Bryan's style of wrestling is exciting to watch and pops the fans etc, I think a lot of these guys forget that sooner or later it catches up to them. If he does come back I think he should think about removing some of the more high impact moves from his arsenal. For all the flack people give Orton about working a slower pace, he's adding years to his career by being selective with what he does and protective of his body. I wish the best for Bryan and his family right now. Losing his father and now he's undergoing neck surgery. Hopefully that's the last of the bad news and he comes back healthy as soon as safely possible.
> 
> *With regards the title, personally I'd love to see Stephanie award it to HHH who holds it until Bryan comes back to challenge at Summerslam. I'd love to see a rematch between these 2 at Summerslam and I'd have HHH beat him there and again at NOC actually before Bryan takes it back again by beating Trips inside the Cell. That would be awesome. It might not even come to that though if he's back in a couple of weeks.
> *
> Get better Bryan


If that happens...I can't even bear thinking about it, to be honest.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

I agree about these days if he didn't have bad luck he would have no luck.

On the one hand he won the title and married the apparent love of his life (who is also a major hottie) so that had to be one of the best weeks of his life, if not the best. But he really hasn't caught a break since then and it's killing his momentum (part of the problem with his angle is through no fault of his own he keeps having to take so much time off when he should be on TV the most). Talk about a roller coaster of a couple months.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Out till Summerslam? wow they need to vacate the title now theres only 1.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

gothmog 3rd said:


> I wouldn't mind a short ADR reign right now.


I have to respectfully disagree with that.:bs:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Does anyone know for sure if his injury is legit? I honestly thought it was a work up until I came on today. The reason being that they did the whole angle with Kane later on in the night.


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

If this means no title defense at Payback,The PPV is not worth watching, Shield/Evolution II cant carry the PPV by itself


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Does anyone know for sure if his injury is legit? I honestly thought it was a work up until I came on today. The reason being that they did the whole angle with Kane later on in the night.


The thing they did with Kane is what makes me think it's real. Mostly because they never actually SHOWED him doing anything to Bryan. It all happened off screen, which is not normal.


----------



## mpcdude (Jan 3, 2012)

When DB returns he should change his persona completely. Shave that hair of his and go back to his WHC look and bust out the AmDrag moves.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

So my first instinct is that it's not a work. Wrestling is a physical, dangerous art where performers _will_ get injured, especially as the years start to creep. I don't think there is much to change in his arsenal. Maybe no more x2 suicide dives and/or x2 top rope spots? Only dive from the tb to the outside in big matches against big/familiar guys? That's all I see. Not much you you can do - it's the nature of the business, especially when you're an amazing performer.

From 1994-1997 Rey Mysterio was easily the best high-flyer in wrestling - absolutely innovated dozens of spots, defined the cruiser-style, traveled the world (v. Psicosis), and was organically over with about every damn fan in every place he wrestled. Then his knee surgeries happened, and he's never been the same in the ring, as much as I'm a huge Rey fan. Eddie, Benoit, many more of my favorites, and countless other wrestlers have been down this road. It's like great athletes in any sport. 

It's the downside of what I like most about wrestling. It's why I have so much respect for the art, and probably get offended/defensive more than I should when I see other posters mocking ring work. The shit is _a lot_ more real in its physicality than you think. Yes, there are slight-of-hand tricks employed so that guys don't kill each other, but there's only so many high-shoulder/top rope bumps you have in your body. It's the price a performer pays, and ultimately, wrestling would be very boring if those same electrifying, :mark:-inducing, adrenaline pumping moments were taken out. Bryan would not be where he is today without them. 

If anything, I hope he comes back with a better sense of purpose and understanding that his time is limited. He needs to take an opportunity to present himself and his respective feuds in the way he wants to. 

Personally, I've gone from "Kane again is fine, in the grand scheme of things. Countless other matches and ppv opportunities." to "Fuck, what if DBry only has a few more years left to have these great match opportunities?"


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

If this is Legit, and he would be out until SummerSlam, then this throws everything out of whack. 

WWE needs this guy :brock back in the worst way.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

You know, I'm not surprised about this now that it's sunk in. Bryan has gradually been taking the nastiest bumps on the roster over the past year, if not longer.

Anyone paying attention to the promo saw Bryan was about to lose himself. He was fighting back tears terribly. This is legit.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Thing if they do make him give up the Undisputed title I can't see him getting it back before Wrestlemania next year pretty much doing the same story from last year which I would think would piss the fans off a lot more then one would think.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Thing if they do make him give up the Undisputed title I can't see him getting it back before Wrestlemania next year pretty much doing the same story from last year which I would think would piss the fans off a lot more then one would think.


On this site and on social media sites like facebook or youtube where the bottom of the barrell fans post, yes, but would it be audible in the audience or affect the viewership, most likely not. Steve Austin did the same story of getting a Mania shot at the title against the top heel two years in a row facing HBK then Rock and both times it worked and fans were into it at the shows, online they weren't and bitched but it was never heard at shows. 

The fact that Austin had to win two consecutive Rumble's to do it is where the Bryan has a freshness edge. Bryan wasn't even in this year's Rumble, so him winning next year's and going into Mania 31 to win the title would please a lot of people especially in a generally hot crowd like LA combined with people coming from the big cities, and the foreigners from UK and Canada who all love Bryan.

At most, 3% of the crowd could dislike Bryan, but they certainly won't be the vocal ones, and the smarks who love wrestling and great believable underdogs from the indies (which is damn near all of them) will always loudly cheer him, and the fact that Bryan is such a good guy and a superhero will always keep the kids and parents on his side as well.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Thing if they do make him give up the Undisputed title I can't see him getting it back before Wrestlemania next year pretty much doing the same story from last year which I would think would piss the fans off a lot more then one would think.


Of course it would, the story went on for 10 months as the underdog trying to win the title that all over again in some of the same fashion would be so repetitive and forced again. 



THANOS said:


> On this site and on social media sites like facebook or youtube where the bottom of the barrell fans post, yes, but would it be audible in the audience or affect the viewership, most likely not. Steve Austin did the same story of getting a Mania shot at the title against the top heel two years in a row facing HBK then Rock and both times it worked and fans were into it at the shows, online they weren't and bitched but it was never heard at shows.
> 
> The fact that Austin had to win two consecutive Rumble's to do it is where the Bryan has a freshness edge. Bryan wasn't even in this year's Rumble, so him winning next year's and going into Mania 31 to win the title would please a lot of people especially in a generally hot crowd like LA combined with people coming from the big cities, and the foreigners from UK and Canada who all love Bryan.
> 
> At most, 3% of the crowd could dislike Bryan, but they certainly won't be the vocal ones, and the smarks who love wrestling and great believable underdogs from the indies (which is damn near all of them) will always loudly cheer him, and the fact that Bryan is such a good guy and a superhero will always keep the kids and parents on his side as well.



Bryan is not Austin, so don't compare the two, please.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Cobalt said:


> Of course it would, the story went on for 10 months as the underdog trying to win the title that all over again in some of the same fashion would be so repetitive and forced again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's irrelevant. This high and mighty nostalgia stance is really irritating on this forum. Fact is, it would be a similar situation, and Bryan IS the Austin level star of his era in terms of overwhelming crowd support to the point of entire crowds hijacking shows until he appears. The only other person that had that type of support, only in front of a larger scale audience, was Austin, and even DDP (a legend in the business) agrees. Anyone laughably dismissing that situation comparison due to "LOLBryan is no Austin" rhetoric is missing the point.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Cobalt said:


> Bryan is not Austin, so don't compare the two, please.


Um...Bryan is the most over face SINCE Austin in his prime, so they're actually quite comparable.

Anyway, if Bryan's out for any sort of extended period, this will likely be the end for him as the #1 face. I wonder who'll fill his shoes?

:cena


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

THANOS said:


> That's irrelevant. This high and mighty nostalgia stance is really irritating on this forum. Fact is, it would be a similar situation, and Bryan IS the Austin level star of his era in terms of overwhelming crowd support to the point of entire crowds hijacking shows until he appears. The only other person that had that type of support, only in front of a larger scale audience, was Austin, and even DDP (a legend in the business) agrees. Anyone laughably dismissing that situation comparison due to "LOLBryan is no Austin" rhetoric is missing the point.


No no, there's no high and mighty nostalgia about nothing, the Bryan marks praise him to be all "high and mighty" as you call it and he probably is, my point is that his peak is over it was at Mania and won't be like that again. His title reign so far has been pretty average if you will, yea it's involved some extremely sad circumstances which is plain saddening but his feud with Kane has been quite meh. I am by no means hating on him but his everyone's favorite now but how long will it take everyone to jump ship as soon as some new internet darling comes along?

I'm not dismissing anything but the way it comes across is that his achieved enough to be held in the same breath as Austin etc. I hope his injury is not bad but if it were to lead to him dropping the title it would be extremely fucking sad IMO. If they were to go onto the whole chase for the title thing again that would about do me, we had to put up with it for 10 months and if the WWE ran the same story next year I am not so sure Bryan would be as successful as pulling something like that off as successfully as Austin did.

Good on Bryan, he deserves everything his ever gotten etc. Yea he may be comparable in some parts of the whole overness discussion. But like I said he has a long way to go until his remotely close to Austin.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Um...Bryan is the most over face SINCE Austin in his prime, so they're actually quite comparable.
> 
> Anyway, if Bryan's out for any sort of extended period, this will likely be the end for him as the #1 face. I wonder who'll fill his shoes?
> 
> :cena


As much as I love Bryan, I wouldn't say he's as over as austin was, or anywhere near it.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

An idea maybe to split the titles, let DB be WWE champ till SS and have the WHC as number 1 till he gets back to unify em.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

hardysno1fan said:


> An idea maybe to split the titles, let DB be WWE champ till SS and have the WHC as number 1 till he gets back to unify em.


What's the point of unifieing the titles then? They did it to restore credibility to the title. If they DO split them they'll probably want to do a storyline rather then hotshotting it next week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MarcioDX99 said:


> The headbutt I agree but the dive needs to stay it's where Bryan hits his apex during the comebacks


If they keep the dive at least don't ever let him miss the dive and run head first into the barricade. As long as someone is catching him then maybe they can keep it in.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Kane has to get the belt since hes the number 1 contender.Have him hold it til Summerslam where Lesnar can win it.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

^

Kane's the No. 1 contender

Says who? Bryan beat him at ER, he needs to get back in line.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> ^
> 
> Kane's the No. 1 contender
> 
> Says who? Bryan beat him at ER, he needs to get back in line.


Yup I agree with this, who would you put in a fued with bryan when he gets better?


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope the surgery Bryan has is only minor. Either way, I would strip him and let him have the summer off. The guy has had to deal with his father dying, the kid dying, and now his neck surgery, all in the mist of getting married. Even if the surgery is minor, give Bryan the summer off to heal his body and mind, then comeback for the fall.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

I hope he has to vacate the titles just so he can come back in 6 weeks and become a 4 time champions just to fuck off all the cunts on here who are celebrating his injury.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> ^
> 
> Kane's the No. 1 contender
> 
> Says who? Bryan beat him at ER, he needs to get back in line.


Yeah,like Kane wasn't going to get another shot at Payback....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Bryan's neck has been injured due to Brie mode, Brie needs to be spanked most severely.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> As much as I love Bryan, I wouldn't say he's as over as austin was, or anywhere near it.


Notice that that's NOT what I said. I said that 2014 Bryan is the most over face in WWE *SINCE* Austin in his prime. It's like saying 2010 Wade Barrett is the most over heel in WWE *SINCE* The Rock in 2003 - it doesn't mean he's on the same level, just that he's the best we've had since.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

Any updates? :S


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Notice that that's NOT what I said. I said that 2014 Bryan is the most over face in WWE *SINCE* Austin in his prime. It's like saying 2010 Wade Barrett is the most over heel in WWE *SINCE* The Rock in 2003 - it doesn't mean he's on the same level, just that he's the best we've had since.


My bad, I misread it. You're right.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Cena in 2005 was bigger then Bryan...


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> Cena in 2005 was bigger then Bryan...


Nah...Cena wasn't this mainstream and fans were more into Batista and Eddie at WM 21.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

"The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 20m

Sooo grateful @WWEDanielBryan surgery went great! Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts!! Xxoo"


So the surgery went well it seems


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

jamal. said:


> Any updates? :S


There's a thread in the RAW section about his surgery. Apparently it went really well and he's already able to use his hands.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Tardbasher12 said:


> There's a thread in the RAW section about his surgery. Apparently it went really well and he's already able to use his hands.


But what about his feet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> But what about his feet.


I heard he gave a foot to Brie.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> But what about his feet.


I don't think that a minor neck surgery would affect a person's ability to use their feet, but he's apparently being released from the hospital in two days, so I'd imagine he can use his feet.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I heard he gave a foot to Brie.


That's a sick sig.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just read about Bryan's Surgery, at least everything went well.


----------

